# 65' Stingray Super Deluxe?



## prewarmachine (Jul 15, 2021)

After arranging a meet time, where I agreed to pay full price and next day pickup with a deposit offered...the seller told me he was going to trade it instead to another individual hours before I was going to leave to meet him. We messaged back and forth a couple more times and I expressed my disappointment. After some silence, he messaged back saying if I got it today, he would sell it. OFF I GO!  Been up since 230am for work, then made the 7+ hour round trip and returned home at 930pm exhausted, but here are the spoils for my efforts.

Repainted frame and a lot of bolt on replacement parts I believe, but I couldn't pass it up. Stamped L R legs and AS bolts, so I believe the fork is original. Crank and pedals I hope to be.

Any thought or opinions are always welcome!


----------



## sworley (Jul 15, 2021)

Very nice! Been in the Schwinn game since ‘03 and still never got my SD even though that’s my grail bike.

Sure sounds like a lot of jerking around and driving but hopefully worth it to you. These are rare and desirable birds. What are your plans with it?


----------



## stoney (Jul 15, 2021)

Glad it worked out for you. Got some good bones there. Congrats


----------



## prewarmachine (Jul 15, 2021)

My initial plans were to use the fork on a violet 65' Deluxe, but I'm not sure I want to take it off this one. Not quite sure what's going on with either of them haha


----------



## ODDER (Jul 15, 2021)

Awesome find. Besides the seat, sissybar, fenders, gooseneck, handlebars and tires it all looks like original schwinn equipment. Grease it up and ride. Congratulations


----------



## ODDER (Jul 15, 2021)

Just thought of something else. A super deluxe would have had the chrome and painted chain guard. That may have be a J38 model. Or someone added the fork when they swapped out the other parts.


----------



## ODDER (Jul 15, 2021)

Here are a few of my super deluxe stingrays for reference. Copper 66. Blue 64. Violet 65


----------



## prewarmachine (Jul 15, 2021)

I would imagine the chainguard would have been original to this bike, so I guess not quite a super deluxe then. Darn! 
I'll have to look into the J38 a bit. You guys know way more on the details on these bikes than I do. Thank you for the info!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 15, 2021)

That is an awesome bike, my favorite of mine is less original them my others but it does not matter. You can make it a super deluxe with the right parts. No way to really tell how it came unless you can ask the original owner. Clean it , grease it and enjoy it. Good luck


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 15, 2021)

I purchased a chain guard that  someone had used to make a SD and they had used the chrome tape on it. I didn't look bad.


----------



## kingsting (Aug 25, 2021)

If the fork is original to the bike, it could be a J33. Much rarer than a SD.


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 26, 2021)

It isn't a shorty frame like the J33 is. What I'm seeing is it would most likely be the J38, but I'm open to other opinions


----------

